# American Tactical



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone on here had any experience with an ATI Fatboy 1911. If so, I would the pros and cons. I'm thinking about purchasing one to use as my main carry.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not have any real input here, however, I have handled a few of the ATI 1911's and they seem solidly built. For the money, I say go ahead and jump on it. I do not have any first hand shooting experience with them, but the people who have shot them like them and so far, I have not heard any complaints.


----------

